# Cheap clubs- Cheap for a reason?



## newtogolf2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,
As my name suggests I've only recently started playing golf seriously and am using my Grandad's old clubs. I talked to a guy in my local pro shop and he said that the clubs I'm using could be holding me back. My Grandad's clubs are pretty old, and I know he was a good golfer in his day (I think he played off 6) so what the guy in the shop said to me made sense, the irons I have are bladed (McGregor Mike Souchak) and he said they would be much better suited to a competent golfer rather than a relative beginner like me, he reccomended I look for a set of cavity backed clubs.
This is where my question comes in, why are there certain clubs in the u.k that you can pick up dead cheap, and should I avoid them? How important is a brand name in terms of quality, or is golf like most things where the stuff is the same just with a different name slapped on it? I'm thinking specifically of Donnay clubs, I've seen full sets for 50 odd quid, the cynic in me thinks this must be too good to be true; am I right? Are cheap clubs cheap because they're rubbish? What do you guys think?

Thanks in advance for any replies to this slightly wordy ramble...


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

The site I would reccomend from past experience would be www.direct-golf.com 

You can get some bargains.

Personally I wouldnt reccomend buying donnay clubs - but I havent hit them before and I'm a bit of a snob.

Have a look at that website, they always do decent deals.

Look at cavity backs, the majority of golfers dont use graphite shafted irons.


----------



## mattfalcon (Sep 18, 2006)

My experience has always been that you get what you pay for.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

absolutely true. expensive clubs are expensive for a reason. you can find good deals but be mindful of the model year and name brand. its not a very good idea to go after clubs who don't sponsor a single pga, lpga, or champions tour player. buying cheap clubs are not a good idea if you actually plan on improving


----------



## LONGBALL_JPZ (Oct 24, 2006)

*you dont always get what you pay for especially in golf*

you do not always get what you pay for. with most of these company's you are paying for there multi million dollar marketing budgets, and by that i mean phils paycheck, tigers paycheck, there is a company called MAGIQUE GOLF, that is out of tempe, AZ they are a custom club builder, that has some great irons that are about half the price of the major brands, and they are made in the same casting houses as these other brands, there driver comes off the same line as the new ping driver. when you spend 600 800 1000 1500 on clubs it is the name, now the walmart brands are just terrible, they are cheap clubs. but check out magiquegolf.com


----------



## LONGBALL_JPZ (Oct 24, 2006)

*you dont always get what you pay for especially in golf*

you do not always get what you pay for. with most of these company's you are paying for there multi million dollar marketing budgets, and by that i mean phils paycheck, tigers paycheck, there is a company called MAGIQUE GOLF, that is out of tempe, AZ they are a custom club builder, that has some great irons that are about half the price of the major brands, and they are made in the same casting houses as these other brands, there driver comes off the same line as the new ping driver. when you spend 600 800 1000 1500 on clubs it is the name, now the walmart brands are just terrible, they are cheap clubs. but check out magiquegolf.com


----------



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree, with Long Ball. Many companies have the bank to sponsor a series, but it doesnt mean their product is top notch.

Im a firm beleiver in getting out there and testing the products. I wish there was a better way to mix it up other than using your buddies clubs.

The key is to find a balance, a set of club priced right which are excellent quality.


----------



## matthewarnold91 (Oct 26, 2006)

I have been playing gold for a year and a half now and agree totaly that the better the price of club the more you get out of it. However, when I first started I went to donnay and picked up a full set of womens clubs ( I was 13) and play with them until recently. All I can say is wow, they were great. I could hit the ball well with a nice high flight. They even helped me to get my handicap to 17. I must admit the difference between the donnays and my new macgregors is quite noticible but for a begginer donnays are briliant. Dont knock 'em till you try them. So my advice. Pop down to donnay and get some cheap clubs. They are really not as bad as they seem.


----------

